# NEW FISH



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

What do you guys think this guy is? He is about 5 inches. I think he is a rhom but would like your opinion. Sorry for the poor pics. my camera skills are horrible.


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

My vote is for....drum roll............rhom


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

Rhombeus IMO

greetz


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2006)

Hmm, I dont have much P knowledge but how big is he? Because they seem to look fairly similar at young age, when I saw it I thought it was probably a Rhom or an Altuvie...isnt a Rhoms tail stripe thinner and less pronounced?

Hmm, I dont have much P knowledge but how big is he? Because they seem to look fairly similar at young age, when I saw it I thought it was probably a Rhom or an Altuvie...isnt a Rhoms tail stripe thinner and less pronounced?


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

Rhom


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think S. rhombeus as well


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. rhombeus, ID complete.


----------

